
How One Man Made a $200M Business Out of Cheap Watches - bokenator
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-14/how-daniel-wellington-made-a-200-million-business-out-of-cheap-watches
======
iloveluce
Seems like a submarine ad [1]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

